# How to integrate 2 different types of subs??



## John-180 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a Yamaha 7.1 reciever. My current setup is all Definitive Technology speakers... BP-08 Towers, CLR 2002 center, and 4 BP 1.2x for surrounds. Now I currently run 2 Pro Sub 60 8" subs up front next to my mains. I would like to add 2 12" MTX for some volume. I have compared the 2 Definitive's vs. the 2 MTX 12" and of course the Definitives sound better.... but I did like the intensity of the 12" MTX. Is there a way to use both sets and get the best of both worlds??? Good sound, with a big boom when I want it... Thanks for any help and/or advice.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

John-180 said:


> I have a Yamaha 7.1 reciever. My current setup is all Definitive Technology speakers... BP-08 Towers, CLR 2002 center, and 4 BP 1.2x for surrounds. Now I currently run 2 Pro Sub 60 8" subs up front next to my mains. I would like to add 2 12" MTX for some volume. I have compared the 2 Definitive's vs. the 2 MTX 12" and of course the Definitives sound better.... but I did like the intensity of the 12" MTX. Is there a way to use both sets and get the best of both worlds??? Good sound, with a big boom when I want it... Thanks for any help and/or advice.


For the most part it should be possible, assuming that you're able to equalize the global response to a curve that appeals to you. You may have to use the 8" sub subs as fill subs placed close to you with their decibel levels reduced compared to the 12" subs placed in corners.


----------



## John-180 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the response. I just skimmed the link you left.. Wooo That is alot to absorb! I am familiar with a tiny bit of it, but have never looked into it at any depth. I was thinking about the 8" in the corners and the 12" out a bit to keep the boom out of the 12 and put some in the 8 to try and bridge the gap??? Can I just set my crossover point alot lower on the 12's and higher on the 8's to keep some of the boom out of the 12's? They just don't sound that good past 65 or so... or down past 35. My 8's can go down to 28 or so and sound good, and of course go to 80 no problem.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

> I was thinking about the 8" in the corners and the 12" out a bit to keep the boom out of the 12 and put some in the 8 to try and bridge the gap???


Don't consider the corner to be adding boom... consider it to be adding headroom that can be equalized back to flat... you just need to equalize the inherent response boom. 



> Can I just set my crossover point alot lower on the 12's and higher on the 8's to keep some of the boom out of the 12's? They just don't sound that good past 65 or so... or down past 35. My 8's can go down to 28 or so and sound good, and of course go to 80 no problem.


It's a pretty narrow passband (1 octave).... You will need a crossover to implement this filter such as the behringer DCX2496 or MiniDSP.


----------



## John-180 (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok. So can I run auto calibration after I hook all 4 subs up, and will it flatten that boomy response on it's own?? or do I have to find it myself?? It always sets it to a flat response when I auto calibrate. This may sound like a silly question to you, but I'm not sure if it changes any of the eq points or just the distance, and speaker levels?


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

I have two Klipsch KW-120-THX subwoofers which I place under the L/C Klipsch KL-650-THX speakers. I also have a SVS PC-12 Ultra which is in a corner of the room to help balance out the bass. Room treatments are by GIK Acoustics. Thus far, I have used a SVS AS-EQ1 for bass management but am moving to a Audysses MultEQ XT32 capable processor and will be ditching the SVS AS-EQ1 (a fantastic unit, by the way).


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

How about putting one of the eights in a corner and one of the twelves in another corner and the other two in the open? Then calibrating them with only one hooked up at a time. Once you have them each individually calibrated then hook them all up and adjust the overall level from your processor.


----------

